# Melting-head cake



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Yet another great cake*

http://www.boingboing.net/2011/01/11/howto-make-an-ultra-.html


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

That's cool, gross looking, but cool.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

:devil:
Mom happened to walk in as a i was looking at that page
"Wanna see something?" I ask
"What?" She says as she steps in front of the screen.
"Is that a cake?" she asked as I show the before picture
"Yeah, just wait" I scroll down the page
"Oh that's digusting!"
I laugh.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's ingenious, but it might it might be too gross to eat.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, great cake!! I wonder how it tasted though, I didn't see any reviews on that.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought this was pretty cool and fun for a party.

Or a wedding.

http://boingboing.net/2011/01/11/howto-make-an-ultra-.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewwww!:googly:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That was AWESOME. Wish I could have another Halloween party to try this!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"She used whipped-cream icing over a molded royal icing skull, and garnished it with cordial cherry eyeballs. The whole thing was frozen and airbrushed, with cotton-candy hair, then set out under a heat-lamp when the guests arrived."

Where is the cake? Although this looks really cool, how edible is it I wonder? Would make a nice decoration though.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Déjà vu dessert.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Ewww! This is pretty disgusting and awesome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

methinks it is meant to melt and not be eaten...t'would be pretty nasty to eat after being frozen and then melted


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I absolutely LOVE this idea!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Haunted Bayou said:


> methinks it is meant to melt and not be eaten...t'would be pretty nasty to eat after being frozen and then melted


I agree, but some are calling it a cake which it isn't. It's more of a centerpiece, but an awesome one!

A comment from the article reads:
"I was there, the cake was awesome and delicious, as were the accompanying eyeball cordials and monster cupcakes. Barbara Jo is a true master of the dark pastry arts."

I have to wonder which part was delicious? The melting whipped cream or the Royal icing skull? I think I may be missing something, I really would like to re-create this as a real cake if at all possible.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The creator of the "HOWTO make an ultra-gross melting-head cake" said it was tasty.



> Barbara Jo says:
> 
> Thanks for comments, everyone! In answer to the most frequently-asked question, yes, we did eat it. It actually was even about the right size for the number of people at the party, unlike most of my cakes, which tend to be way too big, since I'm more concerned with sizing the cake to the concept than sizing it to the number of friends who are actually willing to come to my parties. It was quite tasty. I always make my cakes from scratch because they both taste better and are easier to carve.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Dunno...maybe the "cake" is what is throwing me off on the idea of eating it.

I still think it looks pretty cool...somebody ship me one and I'll let you know if it is good.


----------

